# Transmission noise



## Helbergck (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey how's it going guys. I got a noise comin out of my Transmition. It only happens when I push the clutch in and change gears. The shifter also got loose. Could it just be a loose bolt somewhere? Car is stock 2004 with 52000 miles. Manual Transmition


----------



## clown_luv (Feb 29, 2012)

What kind of noise?

Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## thephatom (Apr 3, 2012)

where does the noise come from? just had tranny mount changed and still have a clunk somewhere in the drivetrain.


----------

